# Adding Bentonite in secondary?



## BeginnerMark (Sep 21, 2015)

Should I add bentonite in my secondary to make it clear faster? I know it's supposed to be in the primary but too late for that since I already racked it!


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 21, 2015)

I am assuming this is a kit wine and you missed the step to add it first. I think that I would not add it now.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 21, 2015)

No it's not a kit wine... It's the welchs recipe


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 21, 2015)

Well having never made that, I have no idea.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 21, 2015)

Why are you adding bentonite? Does it need it?


----------



## BeginnerMark (Sep 21, 2015)

Wouldn't it make it clear better and faster?


----------



## hdsae60 (Sep 22, 2015)

I would like to know also


----------



## heatherd (Sep 23, 2015)

Bentonite is usually put in the primary fermenter. I don't often use it for clearing after that stage, I use superkleer. Or time. If you're on a quick schedule, superkleer will do the trick.


----------

